# I created a monster.



## Mattmc74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well some time ago I posted on here about a friend of mine telling me that I should sell all of my japan made 7 string junk and get a real guitar. To him the American Fender Strat is the only real guitar in the world worth playing! And all of you on here that posted basicly told me to kill him because he's a loser.
Well his son is now playing guitar and was saving up for one of his own. His dad was working so he asked me to take his son to the store to buy his new guitar, he wanted me to go so the kid would not get ripped off.
So after some looking in the store he decided to buy a Schecter Loomis with the floyd. He is on cloud nine! After his dad got home from work he was pretty pissed off that he bought a 7 and not a strat like his. He told his dad to get out of the stone age!
I proud of the little guy for standing up to his dad and also for wanting a guitar with more range than his Old man axe. Don't get me wrong I own Fenders as well, and I love them but it's great to see more people wanting to pick up 7's.

Lets all give congrats to Eric the new 7 stringer!


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Hell yeah. Need to see more of that. One of the few things I dislike more than Fender and Gibson traditional designs are the people who think they're the be-all end-all of guitars.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another added to the army......


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 21, 2009)

hell yeah. i wish i could have had a guitar that kickass for my first.


----------



## Groff (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL pwnt!

He sure picked a fine instrument for a first!


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 21, 2009)

That is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 21, 2009)

That is simply awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Bleak (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice choice! Kid knows how to choose an axe.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow... one HELL of a first guitar 

I kinda wish my first guitar had been a 7... but back then all I wanted to do was play like David Gilmour and Alex Lifeson...

That was before I heard of Fredrik Thordendal and John Petrucci


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate Fender and Gibson guitars 
Loomis FTW!!


----------



## reptillion (Jan 21, 2009)

Everyone be nice and respect the Gibson, but this kid has taste. Is he a nevermore fan? Thank god he didnt get an Ibanez


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you tried getting your friend to play your "Japanese made junk" yet? What about his son's new "piece of junk"?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 21, 2009)

reptillion said:


> Everyone be nice and respect the Gibson, but this kid has taste. Is he a nevermore fan? Thank god he didnt get an Ibanez



Yeah he's a big fan. One of the reasons he got it.




Be nice to to Ibanez. I love my RG7421!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 21, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> Have you tried getting your friend to play your "Japanese made junk" yet? What about his son's new "piece of junk"?



He tried to play my 7421 and got confused I think. He tinkered for like less than a minute and said - - Yeah it's useless just like I thought! What a tool!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, you are one old fellow 

Thats cool though.


----------



## sepherus (Jan 21, 2009)

I have friends who have the same mentality and it drives me nuts. It's especially bad since one in particular complains about 7 strings, and then complains about when he tunes down he loses his solo range. ::rolls eyes:: If only he would open his eyes and see the 7th heaven that is the extra string, or at least extra frets!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I think Gibson and Fender are great guitar companies (although they haven't really done anything new for the past... Idk how many years), but the mentality of the dad drives me nuts. That's like when I see a youtube video of a kid with an 8 string and someone says "OMG YOU DIDN'T EVEN USE THE 8TH STRING!!!". Ok, by that logic then every song you see played on piano, you should stand up and say "YOU DON'T NEED THOSE LAST KEYS!!!" 

Gibson and Fender did great things, but they're largely a thing of the past. They've relied on the old folks with the mentality that Gibson/fender is the end-all-be-all of guitars, and when those guys kick the bucket they're going to have to start getting with the times or sink.


----------



## yellowv (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome Matt. Tell him welcome to the Loomis Brotherhood


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 21, 2009)

man ive seen some kids with some serious 1st guitars (american fender, Gibson specials/studios, I actually saw some talentless Beg. emo kid playing a fucking High-end PRS claiming it was his first guitar )
lol
that's a pretty cool story man. Lucky kid.


----------



## the_arod (Jan 22, 2009)

great story, reminds me of this dudes sister answering a question in a quiz: 
Q: How many strings has a guitar?
Girl: SEVEN

now we need to see pics of the little (?) monster (kid) with the monster (the Loomis)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next time I go out to their place I'll be sure to take pics of him with the Loomis! He will be smiling from ear to ear.

Now he's saving up for a Mesa Dual Rec. So am I.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 22, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> After his dad got home from work he was pretty pissed off that he bought a 7 and not a strat like his. He told his dad to get out of the stone age!



lmao

Reminds me of my first guitar. Let me tell you the story, was funny.

After a couple months having guitar classes, I remember my dad telling me "You want to play guitar? Ok, your mom will go to the stores with you and buy you a guitar" (I was 12-13 years old don't remember exactly, and my dad didn't like the idea of me playing guitar in rock bands), and then he said to my mom something like "Get that kid something good looking and versatile so that he can play different styles of music, I don't want that kid to play bad music (bad music for him is metal, rock, etc lol)".

So I went to the stores, and after seeing hundreds of strats and superstrats and playing a few of them, mom asks "So, which one did you like considering what we can spend?", and there was me, pointing in the direction of a Fly-V 1967 model, it was an Epiphone.

I ended up convincing mom to buy it, and a 30w amp too. When my dad arrived from work I was in the living room, with the amp cranked, distortion set to max, and playing my new V. Mom wasn't at home. He was like "What the fuck, didn't I tell you to get a "normal" guitar?", I said "Yea, I want to play metal, so this is normal" and went straight to my room carrying my stuff. No need to say that dad got pissed that night, hell yeah lol


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 22, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> lmao
> 
> Reminds me of my first guitar. Let me tell you the story, was funny.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 22, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Awesome Matt. Tell him welcome to the Loomis Brotherhood



 Will do! I would like to get one myself. I played his and I liked it a lot!


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 22, 2009)

That's funny. When I first started playing guitar, I learned on an acoustic. Eventually I wanted an electric. So my teacher at the time told me that he'd pick out a few for me to try at my next lesson. Next lesson, he hands me two Jackson's (both Concept models, both with Floyds). And I was quietly pissed--why didn't he bring me a Fender? What's this Jackson shit? I've never even heard of them!  LOL

Needless to say I eventually got a clue, and was VERY thankful he picked out such wicked guitars for me!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 22, 2009)

now he just needs to create an account here and post his first NGD!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 23, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> now he just needs to create an account here and post his first NGD!



He needs to get internet at his house first. But after he does, i'll make sure he joins the rest of us. Already showed him the site at my house and he really liked it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 24, 2009)

the_arod said:


> great story, reminds me of this dudes sister answering a question in a quiz:
> Q: How many strings has a guitar?
> Girl: SEVEN
> 
> now we need to see pics of the little (?) monster (kid) with the monster (the Loomis)



That is a good story!


----------



## renzoip (Jan 24, 2009)

Epic, dude. Now I want a Loomis Model too!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 24, 2009)

renzoip said:


> Epic, dude. Now I want a Loomis Model too!



After I played his i really liked it. Best Schecter I have ever played


----------



## Dark Epic (Jan 24, 2009)

Dude that's great , I've been waging that war with my dad for years, he thinks drop A or drop D is sacreligous I say bring the pain , riteous move matt I salute you bro!! Young dude mightv'e been intimidated if you weren't there...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dark Epic said:


> Dude that's great , I've been waging that war with my dad for years, he thinks drop A or drop D is sacreligous I say bring the pain , riteous move matt I salute you bro!! Young dude mightv'e been intimidated if you weren't there...



 Thanks man 
Start him off early in the right direction. I figured if he had a guitar with more range he would become a better musician and a better player!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2009)

A little update - Went out to his house the other day and did a restring on it for him. The Ernie balls sound way better than the stock strings. And we actually got his dad to try it out! He played it for a good 15 minutes this time. He only played with my 7 for a few seconds. Maybe his old man is coming around to being more open minded. We can only hope!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

+1 for starting guitarists on ERGs. It will only broaden their playing range, and that's got to be a good thing .

My offspring will learn to play on RG2228s .


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 1, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Well some time ago I posted on here about a friend of mine telling me that I should sell all of my japan made 7 string junk and get a real guitar. To him the American Fender Strat is the only real guitar in the world worth playing!
> 
> Well his son is now playing guitar and was saving up for one of his own. After his dad got home from work he was pretty pissed off that he bought a 7 and not a strat like his. He told his dad to get out of the stone age!




If this isn't a clear cut case of Karma being an absolute bitch. I don't know what is.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think he started to change his mind after he found out that a lot of jazz players use 7s, and that they are just not for playing metal.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> +1 for starting guitarists on ERGs. It will only broaden their playing range, and that's got to be a good thing .
> 
> My offspring will learn to play on RG2228s .



You know that guy from M.A.N. with the 11 string? That's what my kids will start on, then they can move DOWN 

But seriously, starting guitarists out on ergs is a great idea. There's no reason NOT to have more range, and the Dad is just being an elitist. Glad to see he's finally opening his mind up finally. 

OMG, THAT HAS ONE MORE STRING THEREFORE IT'S NOT THE SAME AND SUCKS!!!... Yeah... I really hate people with the mentality that people who play ERG's are just trying to grab attention.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

RAWR I ONLY PLAY METAL!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2009)

To each their own.


----------



## Panterica (Feb 1, 2009)

awesome!!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 1, 2009)

i'd take the strat head and sodomize him with it.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not hating him for liking the strat, I myself have 2 Fender Showmasters.


----------



## Coobanez (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome 
I had a Samick for my first guitar years ago, that's awesome that he managed to afford that with his own money and all that for His first guitar.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yup saved all the money on his own. He really wanted a nice guitar and i'm pround of him for doing a great lob on saving for it. A lot of kids his age would have just blown the money on something stupid and or useless.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 3, 2009)

Epic  Give him a hi-five for me 

(yes, Mischa really is that lame )


----------



## jymellis (Feb 3, 2009)

tell hime to become a member of ss.org! he is now part of the elite crew lol.


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 3, 2009)

I have nothing of quality to add to this conversation.
I would just like to say that Dusty201087, you have the most dickish avatar ever...
That is all.

No I lied. Good on the kid for getting what he wanted, and a quality instrument as well. I'm sure there would have been many alternatives at this store of lesser quality. Did he do ALL the picking? Or was he nudged in the right direction?


----------



## yevetz (Feb 3, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> lmao
> 
> Reminds me of my first guitar. Let me tell you the story, was funny.
> 
> ...



 

About that kid....is  too

imagine

dad so where is your strat?
son what strat? * son is shreding
dad what a fuck? 
son shut up! Now I am commander of the family, coz I have a balls now 

/owned


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 3, 2009)

screamindaemon said:


> I have nothing of quality to add to this conversation.
> I would just like to say that Dusty201087, you have the most dickish avatar ever...
> That is all.
> 
> No I lied. Good on the kid for getting what he wanted, and a quality instrument as well. I'm sure there would have been many alternatives at this store of lesser quality. Did he do ALL the picking? Or was he nudged in the right direction?



I just went so the store would not rip him off. He picked it all by himself!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 3, 2009)

yevetz said:


> About that kid....is  too
> 
> imagine
> 
> ...


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I just went so the store would not rip him off. He picked it all by himself!



Kid's got taste. Did he do any homework before hand? Or did he just point and shoot in the store?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 3, 2009)

screamindaemon said:


> Kid's got taste. Did he do any homework before hand? Or did he just point and shoot in the store?



He did a lot of looking around first, and he's a big Nevermore fan


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2009)

The boys saving up for a Mesa Dual Rec now. He's about half way there. It should blow his dad's Fender evil twin away!


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 9, 2009)

Holy hell, what is his allowance?  I would love to be able to get a guitar and rack within a two month span...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2009)

Not totally sure how much he has saved but the kid has 2 or 3 jobs to help save up. He does a lot of snow blowing for the older folks in his neighborhood. They pay him pretty well.


----------



## screamindaemon (Feb 9, 2009)

Right on. Good for him. His dad will be none too impressed when he fires that thing up...
I get the feeling you are none-too-popular with him (father) nowadays


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 9, 2009)

He's coming around, but at first he was pissed!


----------



## Dark Epic (Feb 26, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I think he started to change his mind after he found out that a lot of jazz players use 7s, and that they are just not for playing metal.


  I have seen a lot of blues players using 7's too , remember back in the day the only guys playin em was like Morbid Angel...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 26, 2009)

I play some blues in my band and I still use my 7!


----------



## Seebu (Feb 26, 2009)

I play songs from The Shadows with my Hellraiser.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Seebu said:


> I play songs from The Shadows with my Hellraiser.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome to hear! 

I'm really glad my dad is the complete opposite of his. He was buying extended range instruments (mostly violins) way before I got my 7, and when my guitar came in, we took a picture of all our ERIs together.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 26, 2009)

^ Now thats a cool dad!


----------



## Dark Epic (Oct 18, 2009)

lol I got my dad to try out my ESP he said it was like trying to play a 2x4... then he went back to his strat... and started playin some easy A5 chord shit if only he knew that chord would sound so much better in a suspended 4th or something holding the same chord I guess ACDC rock will always be out there , glad to see sevens rockin most the stage now though...brings a tear to my eye


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2009)

*In Sith Lord Palpatine voice* "Yes! God-damned fender fanboys, christ we need to get this kid on the forum IMMEDIATELY..."



InCasinoOut said:


> Awesome to hear!
> 
> I'm really glad my dad is the complete opposite of his. He was buying extended range instruments (mostly violins) way before I got my 7, and when my guitar came in, we took a picture of all our ERIs together.



There's a guy on here with a similar story.


----------



## tiny6996 (Oct 18, 2009)

i got a hardtail and plus those asians(espically south koreans) make good guitars besides the drill slip on my dime o flame ive had no complats. and the jeff loomis guitar is like best thing to get your hands on ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool story.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 19, 2009)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Cool story.



I thought so too, thats way I wanted to share with everyone. More people playing 7's is always a good thing!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 19, 2009)

haha my dad's the complete opposite... He has a shitload of metal guitars, not alot of the traditional gibs/fend guitars. he's endorsed by ESP so he has like, 7 different Eclipses, a Tom Araya sig bass, at least 60 other guitars... He is the anti-strat


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 20, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> haha my dad's the complete opposite... He has a shitload of metal guitars, not alot of the traditional gibs/fend guitars. he's endorsed by ESP so he has like, 7 different Eclipses, a Tom Araya sig bass, at least 60 other guitars... He is the anti-strat



 Your dad sounds like a really cool guy!


----------



## Konfusius (Oct 20, 2009)

Eric is cool ^^

One of my students came round last week for class and I didnt have a 6 here and so i used a 7 for the lesson and he tried it, too and totally loved it and wants to get one, too =D


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 20, 2009)

Konfusius said:


> Eric is cool ^^
> 
> One of my students came round last week for class and I didnt have a 6 here and so i used a 7 for the lesson and he tried it, too and totally loved it and wants to get one, too =D


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just an Update - Little Eric is saving up to have me build him another 7 from parts that he is buying from Warmoth. After he gets all the parts we need I will finish the body how he wants it(undecided right now) and then put it all together for him. 


I'm so proud of the little guy!


----------



## bloodline (Nov 7, 2009)

^ This will be so cool when it's done! Whats color is he going to go for?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 7, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Just an Update - Little Eric is saving up to have me build him another 7 from parts that he is buying from Warmoth. After he gets all the parts we need I will finish the body how he wants it(undecided right now) and then put it all together for him.
> 
> 
> I'm so proud of the little guy!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


>


----------

